# Anyone finding out the gender soon?



## lindblum

Hi :)
I have my anomaly scan on November the 4th. I have 3 girls already, this will be our last child. I'm so mixed over whether I should find out the gender or not! :wacko:


----------



## skyraaa

I'm finding out on the 8th nov booked a gender scan coz I'm soooo impatient I hav 2 girls and so badly want a boy good luck with whatever u choose to do x


----------



## rwhite

My scan will be the week after your's, hopefully. I am desperate to find out - I would hate for there to be even a trace of disappointment at the birth, so want to prepare myself (and my little boy, too, who is desperate for a sister! :haha:)

Good luck for if you decide to find out :)


----------



## lindblum

I was thinking there's less disappointment when you're actually holding a newborn the first time? I think I'm leaning towards finding out though. I was sad for a while when i found out at the scan that i was having my third girl. But i don't know which way to find out is 'better'.
good luck to both of you too x


----------



## dollych

I found out with my last Boy because I was desperate to have a Girl and thought It would be better to prepare myself before the birth, although you are right, you are so in love when you first see them that the GD isn't as bad when they are born.
Finding out last time ruined the pregnancy a little bit ( i feel awful saying that because I love my boy so much) .......... But I'm doing it again this time and finding out next week at an early gender scan. I'll be 16 weeks.
Good luck with your decision xx


----------



## lindblum

Well I decided not to find out last night but I asked anyway at the scan. Looks like I'm having my first son, sonographer said she's 98% sure (not allowed to say 100% on nhs) and showed me his thingy. still can't believe it. 
good luck to all of you xx


----------



## rwhite

Congratulations on your baby boy! :cloud9:


----------



## skyraaa

Yay congrats so happy for u :) x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations!


----------

